
Instagram Scraper Python (private API HTTP(s) requests only) - realsirjoe
https://github.com/realsirjoe/instagram-scraper
======
realsirjoe
I created an instagram scraper in python. It doesn’t require selenium and co
it just uses http requests. That makes it worlds faster and perfect for
multithreading

One can fetch medias,likes, comments, followers and all user metadata. It also
has comment, like and follow functions!

Would love to get some feedback about it or even new contributions!

Thanks

